# Barts - IVF on NHS over 40??



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

See quite a few of you my age, 43. Im ttc no.1.  Had first consultation at Barts yesteday, we were told im too old for IVF on NHS...DF asked if i was ok...that started me off crying...didnt expect that. More stress and more time...wont be seeing anyone till 3 months time...seems so slow.  Im goin for the test to see wot my fertile age is. (I will have to look at the abbreviations page).

Hoping to share my journey with some new friends...I live nr east london/Essex  

 wising you all a


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

anybody there??

Anyone manged to get ivf on nhs or is is normally paid for if over 40?

Also, trying to compare clinic results for my age group....anyone know where i can view these?

thanks


----------



## heart1964 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Angels4Me

Have replied to your post to me - see above.

All the best xx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Angels - just to confirm what Heart has said on the other thread - the cut off age for IVF treatment funded by the NHS is 39, and even then it is a postcode lottery to get that.  Sorry you are having such a hard time, and also not to be giving you better news, and, to top it off, your GP will not prescribe you the meds you will need for private IVF on the NHS either, so you will need to add about a thousand pounds to any price a clinic gives you for IVF.

You can save a bit by shopping round for the meds though, you don't have to buy them through the clinic where you are having treatment - there is a whole thread devoted to this on the IVF chit chat board I think.

Really good luck,

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey there Angels4me,

Just dropping in to give you a  ; I'm 40 and also from NE London,  poor you, it's awful.  I squeezed my first treatment in at Barts just before my 40th birthday, now I'm on my third treatment but have paid for this one and the one before.

Just wanted to say 'hi', you're not alone and hopefully after a good route through the boards here you've started to identify what you're going to do next.

Karen x


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

HI Kizzy

How are you finding your treatment at Barts?  Do you know what their success rate is at our age?

Thank you for the hug


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

i had one free nhs go at st barts this year,and i was not impressed with there treatment,i applied when i was 6 weeks from 39 it took my hospital nearly two years to agree to funding,so i was 41 when i had my 1st attempt,i got as far as having 1st scan to see how many eggs i had,was told i only had 3 eggs and these were not good enough,was also told if we paid for the drugs we had used we could have another funded go,so we stoped the treatment and waited for a follow up apointment 3 months later,....we was then seen by a diffrent nurse who said,what we had been told was alie and that we could not have another go free and that there was only 1%chance of me falling pregnant if i did,we are sure it was all to do with finances...so as you can see we wasent happy with the way we was treated and know of a few others on here who were told same as us ...


----------

